

40% of Internet using US adults research government spending online - sh1mmer
http://pewinternet.org/Reports/2010/Government-Online/Summary-of-Findings.aspx?r=1

======
sh1mmer
Is this isn't a market, I don't know what is. My experience working with
government has been that they really want to engage with citizen but don't
know how, and moreover they don't know how to do it at scale in a meaningful
way.

